# Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 07th April



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 07th April, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
tegdiw
London
neil millard tt
TT02OOT
kite
NaughTTy
Bucks85th & Merlin
ianttr
brucey1985
deekoy (?)
blunkybill


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Trev, I've checked the postcode, and when I put it in Google Maps it finds the right place.....don't know where you went wrong last time! :lol:


----------



## tegdiw (Feb 17, 2008)

I work up the road from there in Pinkneys Green - so count me in. Slightly nervous, but will give it a whizz


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You're added tegdiw. Nothing to worry about we're all as normal as.....oh.....er....maybe we're not normal at all! :lol:

It'll be good to meet you!


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Penny,

Yes please.

Ldn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi penny will see you there Neil.


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in, see you there.


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Should be able to make this one.
Shall I bring Vagcom ?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All added guys! 

Kite - you're more than welcome to bring Vagcom!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Aye


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Come on guys, where are you? Are you all checking your diaries....?? :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

phodge said:


> Come on guys, where are you? Are you all checking your diaries....?? :lol:


More important than that I am just trying to get the timing right with the boss :wink:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Any one else coming along?


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hello penny

can you put me down for this please . ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added you too!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else?


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey,

count me in also. Free from about four that day.

Bit nervous too as first meet.

Carl


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You're on the list Carl!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

'Bout time you made an effort! :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to come out next week for a beer and a bite?


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

its my (to be 14) year old daughters birthday so it may be difficult explaining to the wife why I am popping out for the evening but I will try my best!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well it will be good to see you if you can make it! :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you add +1 for me please Penny?

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ooohhhh....what's her name..?? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Could i pop along? Ive never been to a club meet so a bit shy.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

phodge said:


> Ooohhhh....what's her name..?? [smiley=gossip.gif]


Merlin


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bucks85th said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Ooohhhh....what's her name..?? [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol:

Is she a bit of a goer then? And does she make lots of noise....?? :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

blunkybill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could i pop along? Ive never been to a club meet so a bit shy.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

You are more than welcome to pop along, in fact you'll be in very good company! We have 2 other Pauls and a few other newbies coming along...so feel free to join in the fun!!

I'll add you to the list.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It's tonight folks!

See you all later... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for organising this Penny and wow, what a lot of Pauls!

Ldn


----------



## tegdiw (Feb 17, 2008)

Apologies for the no show, I was stuck at Peugeot in Coventry working on the RCZ dealer training/customer previews which goes live next week.


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks Penny for the invite, what a nice bunch.
Ian, hope the vagcom reading were as expected, london, didn't you fancy hanging around in a cold and dark carpark !
Jim, send me a PM and I will try to organise a day out for you....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

As usual Penny, a great evening. I for one am really lookign forward to Jim's 4x Merlin Hover/skycar pictures on the Forum!!

Good to meet some new faces last night too especially as the Paul contingent is growing!

Nice bit of fun on the roundabout Penny :wink:  Don't think my clutch was too happy about it though :roll: The MKII roadster that joined us, followed me half the way home - we stopped very briefly at couple of lights but I didn't have time to chuck him a TTOC card!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys! A great night as usual, thanks to you all for making it so much fun.

I think we've got about as much chance of seeing Jim's Merlin Hover TT as we have of meeting his imaginary ladyfriend! :wink: :lol:

Wonder who the MKII was? He was brave with the roof down, I was too cold after standing in the car park for 20 mins!! :lol:

Fun on the roundabout..?? I wasn't even trying mate! :wink: :lol: (And it was probably my clutch you could smell, it's still very new...)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I didn't say I was trying either :wink: (My clutch isn't very old either....but I might have aged it a little last night :roll: )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Another fantastic night! Thanks Penny!

I will try to do my photoshop best at a Merlin-powered Moeller Skycar.

I just need to lay my hands on a copy of PS now. Had a slightly dodgy copy on my old machine but not on this new one.

I'm sure you will meet her. She has huge propellors!


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks penny for another great night.Neil


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed it Neil!


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Penny for a great night, fantastic group of people too.

Fay promises to be on top form at the next meet, I may even wash the car.

keeping the Merlin dream alive

Paul & Fay


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It was good to meet you Paul & Fay.

Maybe we'll have to rechristen this meet as The Merlin Meet! :lol:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

phodge said:


> It was good to meet you Paul & Fay.
> 
> Maybe we'll have to rechristen this meet as The Merlin Meet! :lol:


I'm all for that!


----------

